# Various hamsters for adoption, Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

*updated 8/3/18* We currently have the following hamsters at the rescue looking for homes:

**(these hamsters were all part of a mass-rescue from a closed down back yard breeder. They are inbred and some have neurological issues (Tiny, Jiminy, Jeremy) and others have eye issues eg Olivia has an underdeveloped eye)**

Olivia - female Syrian, approx 1yr





Jiminy - male Syrian, approx 6m-1yr









Tiny - male Syrian, approx 6m-1yr









Papaya - female Syrian, approx 6 months









We are located in Sneinton, Nottingham
Email me if you're interested in offering a home to any of these little ones [email protected]
More photos, videos and set-up ideas on our website www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/hamsters


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Beautiful Scarlett <3


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue




----------



## Picklelily

Do you have a website? My sister will be looking for a hamster later this year but she isn't a pet forums member.


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Picklelily said:


> Do you have a website? My sister will be looking for a hamster later this year but she isn't a pet forums member.


Yep it's www.burrowedheartsrescue.com


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Scarlett & Dumpling have now been adopted 

Little Penelope is wondering when it will be her turn!


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Little video of Ginger Snap from this evening


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Penelope has been adopted now, i've edited the original post. Snowy, Raspberry, Ruffle & Ginger Snap are still waiting for homes


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Snowy is now a permanent resident as he's really showing his age now.
Raspberry is much better at being handled than he used to be. He had a lump removal operation last week and is healing brilliantly. He's still looking for a home.
Ruffle is still shy and fast, he's showing his age a little but is still potentially for adoption.


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Jeremy is one of the neurological boys looking for a home


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Papaya is one of the girls for adoption. She has a small lump on her chest but it's cartilage which my vet thinks must be from an old injury before she was rescued. It's about the size of a chickpea and doesn't bother her


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Penny is also looking for a home


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue

Jiminy is one of the neurological boys looking for a home


----------

